# 93640 and 93641



## CardioCoder79 (Jan 11, 2013)

Can someone please clarify the difference for me? I realize that 93640 is rarely used but both 93640 and 93641 include induction, according to the cpt verbaige, so I'm a little confused as to which to use when induction is NOT attempted. This is my understanding... 93640 is used when the leads are tested before being connected to the device w/o induction. 93641 is used for testing and sensing w/ induction after the leads are connected. Is this correct? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 11, 2013)

rsenn1979 said:


> Can someone please clarify the difference for me? I realize that 93640 is rarely used but both 93640 and 93641 include induction, according to the cpt verbaige, so I'm a little confused as to which to use when induction is NOT attempted. This is my understanding... 93640 is used when the leads are tested before being connected to the device w/o induction. 93641 is used for testing and sensing w/ induction after the leads are connected. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks so much!



Both include induction if performed....
93640 is testing of the leads only
93641 is testing of leads *and *pulse generator

HTH


----------



## CardioCoder79 (Jan 11, 2013)

Great Thank you! My doc is adament that there is a code that should be billed if we do not induce....a separate code from 93640 abd 93641.  Any suggestions?


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 11, 2013)

rsenn1979 said:


> Great Thank you! My doc is adament that there is a code that should be billed if we do not induce....a separate code from 93640 abd 93641.  Any suggestions?



My understanding is that arrythmia is induced to establish defibrilation thresholds. This constitutes testing the device. Is he testing the device? How does he test the device without inducing arrythmia? Can you provide a report?


----------

